# What does YOUR saddle weigh?



## southerncowgirl93

I was just wondering how much everyone's saddles weigh. If you have more than one (most people), describe it a little, and then how much it weighs or how much you think it weighs. I'll start:



Black English Cutback Saddle - 18" seat = 10 lbs. (Everyday/Ocassional Show saddle)


Dark Brown Hand-Tooled Western Saddle - 14" seat = 15 lbs. (It's my colt starting saddle)


Black Hand-Tooled Western Saddle - 15" seat = 35 lbs. :shock: (Usually only use it when I want the horse to get used to more weight and it's good for giving them endurance. lol)
Black English Cutback Saddle - 17" seat = 10 lbs. (show saddle)



So, let's hear 'em!


----------



## luvs2ride1979

My Circle Y trail, that's for sale ;-), wieghs about 40 lbs. 
Bob Marshall treeless endurance saddle, with metal endurance stirrups, weighs about 15 lbs.
Black Forest treeless saddle, with metal endurance stirrups, weights about 12 lbs.
Various English saddles, weight about 10-15 lbs each.
My daughter's 1950s western saddle weighs around 30 lbs.


----------



## JavaLover

I don't know the brand of my saddles, but my english saddle weighs about 10lbs and my western one weighs probably 20lbs or so.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

luvs2ride1979 said:


> My Circle Y trail, that's for sale ;-), wieghs about 40 lbs.
> .


Whats with heavy saddles? Lol


----------



## rider4life

_How on earth did I accumulate so many saddles?????_

Free Spirit gaited saddle (new!! ), *30 pounds*

Lovely little older western child's saddle, *10 pounds* (wanting to sell, btw)

Older Youth western saddle, *20 pounds*

Circle Y Flex Tree Park and Trail, Arab cut *28 pounds* (plus 8 yrs of cleaning/oiling)

Ancient Western saddle, has an *IRON* tree, s'no telling how much it weighs except, "It's* reallly heavy!!!*" disclaimer: "I have never put this on a horse."

Argentinian English saddle, almost* 8 pounds*

British made English saddle (can't remember maker, very nice) *13 pounds*


----------



## southerncowgirl93

rider4life said:


> Ancient Western saddle, has an *IRON* tree, s'no telling how much it weighs except, "It's* reallly heavy!!!*" disclaimer: "I have never put this on a horse."


:shock: <--- All I have to say.


----------



## Gidji

ATM, I have 2 saddles.

An old work saddle who's brand is not recognisable anymore and it weights wayy too much. 

And I have a new Bates AP saddle which is really light.


----------



## rider4life

southerncowgirl93 said:


> :shock: <--- All I have to say.


That was my sentiment, too!!!! I got it off an old wannabe cowpoke who probably did use it; for almost 20 years now, it's just an interesting ornament on an antique English oak saddle stand~~where it shall remain forever, or until I turn it into something else!!! lol


----------



## smrobs

Hm, lets see. Out in the tack room, there are about 5 handmade Billy Cooks that are about 30 years old and 1 newer Simco that are probably no less than 40 pounds each. There is also an old Billy Cook show saddle that probably only weighs about 25 or 30. But then again, all those saddles are roping saddles so of course, they're heavy.


----------



## MoonlightEm

*Heavy!*

My Crates Western saddle weighs 35 pounds and I have to lift it over my head to get it on the saddle rack.
Wintec Isabell really light - love it.


----------



## iridehorses

I've got a custom made A fork done for me ~ 13 years ago that weighs 45lb,

My everyday Wade saddle by Corriente weighs the same.

My Passier (that I haven't used in over 10 years) weighs about 18-20lb fitted (I'm guessing).


----------



## Tack Collector

My Lovatt & Ricketts cutback saddles with leathers, girth, and Fillis stirrup irons must be 25# or more. I've never weighed it. It's buffalo leather and very thick and heavy. Plus the saddle tree itself is very substantial. Wood and steel saddle trees weigh more than the plactic or composite or carbon fiber trees.

Working western saddles that have rawhide covered trees will be heavy. Ranch and roper styles weigh 40 - 42# average, I'd say, and maybe up to 50#. Cutters are probably high 30s to low 40s. The trees in those saddles are stout and the leather is also usually heavyweight and thick.

The western flex tree saddles weigh more like 26 - 28#. But the trees in them are not as substantial and the leather is much thinner than the top end working cowboy saddles.


----------



## ElDorado

14" Alamo barrel racing saddle, chocolate brown with bling trim. It's pretty heavy for it's size, about 24lbs. The leather is thick and the tooling is really deep. I'm a trail guide so it's seen a lot of miles and it's been in all kinds of bad weather. It still looks great.


----------



## IndianGirl

I have a circle y roping saddle it weighs between 40 to 45


----------

